# TSH Level 40



## shannons323i (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, all! I had a total thyroidectomy and removal of 2 parathyroids in 2011. I was put on levoxythyroxine (leveled out mostly at 137mg), and recently moved to Armour. I have been on the Armour (60mg) for a little over a month, with some side effects, but had my levels taken last week and the doctor called me in today, with great concern. He told me my TSH was a 40. I asked if he meant 4.0, and he said no, 40. He said he'd like to see me at a 2.0. He is going to move me over to Nature Thyroid, and am not sure if it's going to make a difference. I am feeling very worried about what the gravity of being so hypo is, will it affect my heart, etc? I find the whole thyroid maze baffling. Any advice on getting myself to a happy medium? It feels like I've been struggling with this forever.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome!

The obvious question that jumps out at me is why didn't the doctor simply increase your Armour and give that more of a chance to work? Finding the right level/dosage of whatever drug you take is almost always a process of trial and error, titrating up or down on the dosage based on your labwork AND how you feel. It seems to me that you've hardly had a chance for the Armour to work for you.

I'm curious to see what others here think...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm also curious why he wouldn't up you Armour.

But, that said, I was severely hypo (highest TSH was 121, see my signature) and today I ran up a very large hill in the Mexican heat. My heart did just fine.  If you get this adjusted, you'll be just fine.


----------



## shannons323i (Feb 18, 2015)

When I met with him last week I was complaining of my hair falling out at a staggering/alarming rate, and that was the reason to change from the Armour.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hair falling out is very much a symptom of starting a thyroid med and/or being under medicated. He should be upping your meds...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

What dosage of Nature-throid did he prescribe? If it is 1 grain, you will not see any changes. I sure hope your dose was increased. You must feel awful. I am really curious to know why he didn't increase the Armour.


----------

